# Unleashed



## workinforwood (Nov 29, 2008)

Just a little teaser...working on a new intarsia I recently designed.  this is just the head, that's all I've got done so far.  Buckeye Burl, redwood lace burl, maple, ebony, holly, goncala alves, and some alumilite.  Felt the need to make a new dragon since all my others are sold.


----------



## Jim Smith (Nov 29, 2008)

Jeff,

Your signature says it all; you are indeed a master scroller. Beautiful work!

Jim Smith


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 29, 2008)

_*Holy Crap
*_​


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 29, 2008)

That is just outstanding.


----------



## LEAP (Nov 29, 2008)

WOW!

'nuff said


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok Jeff , lets see you get that on a pen .... lol , beautiful work .


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 29, 2008)

Can't fit on a pen.  It might be hard to imagine right now, but it's a war dragon ridden by a woman that blends/melts somewhat into the dragon, a huge cupped wing span, and framed inside a dragon eye.  I don't do drugs, but it may require the viewer to take some.
This head, minus the horns and shroud is about the size of a cigarette pack...that's pretty small in my opinion.  Basically, if you are looking at a 17" monitor, like me, when you click the thumb you see it in life size.


----------



## skiprat (Nov 29, 2008)

That is fantastic Jeff!!!!!! I'm sure I'm not the only one that can't wait to see the completed work. Workmanship like that just blows my mind.:biggrin:


----------



## Darrin (Nov 29, 2008)

Holy Sh......What the f.......How the......
GORGEOUS!


----------



## smitty (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice!  Can't wait to see the whole thing.


----------



## PaulDoug (Nov 29, 2008)

That is OUTSTANDING!  What talent!


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 29, 2008)

Your scroll work is always a treasure to be admired. Thanks for sharing again.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 29, 2008)

Now that is cool.  Nuff said.


----------



## alphageek (Nov 29, 2008)

Yup.. What they said... WOW... You said the others sold... I can't imagine the skill to make something with that much woodworking and ART combined.   I can woodwork, but this is a whole different beast (pun intended!)


----------



## CSue (Nov 29, 2008)

Geez!  That's a wonder!  How long have you been working on it?  

Yes, you are a Master Craftsman!


----------



## SherryD (Nov 29, 2008)

very nice indeed.  You mentioned that allof your other dragons were sold.  What price range for these beautiful creations?


----------



## VisExp (Nov 29, 2008)

Beautiful Jeff, simply beautiful.  Looking forward to see more pictures as you progress.


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks all.  It took about 4 days to do this, but it wasn't necessarily solid 10 yr days.  I just work on it however long I feel like it, whenever I am not working my normal day job.  As far as how much money...well that depends on the picture and the skill level.  A picture like this will be, is a few G's.


----------



## byounghusband (Nov 30, 2008)

Jeff,
As always, your scroll work is stunning!!  I often check here to see what you are up to if I don't see anything on the SSWC forum.  I am about to jump into intarsia and I hope to be able to do 1/2 as good as you.  Beautiful work!!


----------



## marcruby (Nov 30, 2008)

That's really nice!  I have a good scroll saw - the Excalibur - but it's owner has yet to master cutting a straight line...  When is that show at MSU?  Next week?

Marc


----------



## tim self (Nov 30, 2008)

*That is simply beautiful!!*  You have an amazing talent.


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 30, 2008)

marcruby said:


> That's really nice!  I have a good scroll saw - the Excalibur - but it's owner has yet to master cutting a straight line...  When is that show at MSU?  Next week?
> 
> Marc



Yes, next weekend.  I'm booth 109 I believe..third floor, I should be hard to miss.


----------



## W.Y. (Nov 30, 2008)

Ditto.
Can't wait to see the whole thing finished.

W.Y.


----------



## thewishman (Nov 30, 2008)

Beautiful work. Maybe you should add Dragon Master to your sig line.  Thanks for sharing, Jeff.


----------



## arjudy (Nov 30, 2008)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> _*Holy Crap
> *_​



DITTO!!!!

Now that is the coolest thing I've seen in a looooooong time!!!


----------



## GouletPens (Nov 30, 2008)

TROGDOR!!!!!!!


----------



## Skye (Nov 30, 2008)

"One does not simply walk into Woodcraft..."


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 14, 2008)

Finally a little more completed.  Alumilite hair on the rider, alumilite on the body and cast in the leg as well.  I like that stuff, it scrolls and shapes real nice.  Nothing against PR, but you can't scroll PR to save your life!  The quarter placed for size perspective.  Her face and the quarter are the same size.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 14, 2008)

Um Jeff..... You forgot her clothes.......... Unless you are selling changeable outfits like Barbie clothes.


----------



## angelofdeath (Dec 15, 2008)

that is awesome......holy cow...that is so awesome....


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 15, 2008)

I still like the dragon----but the gal????????????


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 16, 2008)

I understand...but you have to bare with me and it'll all come together and make sense


----------



## Darley (Dec 16, 2008)

Jeff that is stunning like I say to you before this Dragon will look great when finished, I don't worries about the little women I sure you going to add the Super Women cape to her:biggrin:

In another note reminder me of the Never ending story


----------



## CSue (Dec 21, 2008)

The dragon is coming along nicely.


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 21, 2008)

*Wing*

Thanks.  It's getting more exciting now!  Finally after 2 full days completed cutting all the pieces for the main wing span and cast the resin.  It's starting to come together.  Next time I get a chance, it's back to shaping and sanding.  There's still a lot more pieces to be added, like the far back wing, the neck plating, tail and legs/feet too.


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 28, 2008)

Whew...just a tail to go and I'm off to making a frame and background!  I think it's shaping up real nice.


----------



## texasfootball21 (Dec 28, 2008)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> _*Holy Crap
> *_​



My thoughts exactly.

Amazing work.


----------



## Darley (Dec 28, 2008)

workinforwood said:


> Whew...just a tail to go and I'm off to making a frame and background!  I think it's shaping up real nice.



It's comming good Jeff, nice work


----------



## laserturner (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow!  Excellent work Jeff!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 28, 2008)

You're cool.


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 30, 2008)

Here's my tail.  She's made for maximum damage while in flight.  Oh..that's my backer of maple burl bookmatched veneer too.  Just gotta get to work on that frame and another alumilite experiment for the background.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 30, 2008)

Like just about everyone else here, I've been watching your progress.
I just keep shaking my head:biggrin: Just so damned cool

I reckon that you have spent so much time with this one, it must be giving you Dragon nightmares by now.:biggrin:


----------



## smitty (Dec 30, 2008)

Sweet.  That is my kind of dragon slayer


----------



## Darley (Dec 30, 2008)

Jeff I did say a lot on your work but you really deserve your signature, 

WELL DONE


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 2, 2009)

*Finished*

Thanks for the great feedback

This is it, 2 coats of finish on the frame and the picture individually, then sanded, assembled together and 2 more coats.  I know the pics aren't the greatest, but it has to stay on the rack for a couple days and cure.  Note the stars, they are alumilite inlay, and my signature is engraved and filled with inlace.  I find I can sign my art with a marker and it looks better to me, but people always comment at shows about my signature when it is slightly flawed by hand engraving..they seem to like it better that way.  Hope ya'll like it.  Now I'm off to write and research my article about it all, and bring in a professional photographer.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 2, 2009)

That is absolutely beautiful, great job.


----------



## marcruby (Jan 2, 2009)

Amazing piece of work, Jeff.

Marc


----------

